# 10 Power Foods



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Here are 10 great power foods to get your mouth watering!

*Tuna*

Tuna is an excellent source of protein and high in Omega fatty acids which help your body function optimally.

*Cottage Cheese*

Cottage cheese is a great alternative for high quality protein and a rich source of calcium.

*Broccoli*

Broccoli is a good source of calcium, fiber and disease preventing anti-oxidants.

*Carrots*

Carrots are high in the essential nutrient beta carotene. It's a good source of fiber and it may also help reduce the risk of several diseases such as cancer and age-related macular degeneration of the eye.

*Walnuts*

Walnuts supply you with monounsaturated fat- the "good" fat associated with decreased heart disease risk.

*Blueberries*

Blueberries are power-packed with vitamins and anti-oxidants.

*Bananas*

Banana are a great source of potassium and other vitamins and minerals.

*Olive Oil*

An essential healthy fat for all healthy kitchens.

*Brown Rice*

Whole grain brown rice is a good source of complex carbohydrates providing your body with sustained energy and good fiber.

*Peanut Butter*

Peanut Butter is a high energy power food. It is packed with good fats, good fiber, and it's quite delicious too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

i must say I am a big fan of Cottage Cheese and strawberries.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i saw in one of those women's magazines that bananas are only good if they are organic.

btw, it was my mummy's.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

good stuff, i eat all of those regularly except blueberries.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

what about eggs????


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Eggs are Gr8 too - but only if they are 'real' free range ones.....

If they are free range they have a different fat profile and contain omega 3 and 6 fats.... so if they are healthy happy chickens u get helty eggs - or so I am told...

I'm lucky enough to have 12 Chickens so I never go short...

We even get blue eggs - according to my wife it is the type of breed.... v. strange...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Im off eggs for life, last week i cracked one open to make omellete and all this blood oozed out of it, ewwwww


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

natural eggs (pale blue in colour) are better than the organic and free range ones. i buy them from tescos.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Very good damagedgoods.

Well that fat profile is 19 times the omega 3 to omega 6 fatty acid compared to regular eggs that you buy in the store. This is why the free range eggs are best. They dont stand and eat in their own poop but eat bugs and such.

And having your own chickens would be fun.

Hey damagedgoods I had a friend that had chickens and he threw one of the eggs on the ground and the chickens were fighting to eat that broken egg. It was crazy looking.

Well I guess that might not be much diffrent than animals eating their own afterbirth to replenish their own nutrients that have been starved during pregnancy.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by Killerkeane
> 
> *Im off eggs for life, last week i cracked one open to make omellete and all this blood oozed out of it, ewwwww *


that is funny!..i keep lauginh everytime i see this post.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hahaha. it wasnt funny at the time, i was crying like a little girl


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

speaking of nasty a$s eggs....i was opened my carton of egg the other day from asda and their was a goddamn feather sticking out of one of them........still ate the thing but it was just odd

only in england


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

that could have been the tip of the wing sticking out the shell...was it about to hatch! lol


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i had an egg once and it looked like the embryo had half formed in the middle of the yolk was this little red thing, it was sick

but thats tesco value for you!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

speaking of bloody eggs...the best ones you can find on your girls monthly....some salt and pepper, it's quite nice


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

rofl, sick but funny and very very true, i find thousand island goes better than the usual boring seasoning tho


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

ive just had the odd few which have brown bits floatin around in them, i just scoop it out. I hate it when they have the umbilical cord attatched to the yolk - i think its the u.cord anyway


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Eat it all up!!

Brown bits and all  I have never had a problem


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

lol I feel ill.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

I used to have 4 chickens in my back yard but a cat attacked them and left them for dead in the middle of the pen.. I woke up in the morning to collect my nutritious 2 eggs and bacon breakfast with orange juice and see 4 carcases with blood spread all over the pen and a few miscelanious cracked eggs in the vacinity.. I made my dad clean it up  I am a true gentleman.

*edit* Oh and I am getting some more soon when we extend the pen and secure it a bit better.. This was months ago that it happened and knowing my dad, it wont happen for another 2-3 months when he is 4 beers deep.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

robin_3_16 said:


> i had an egg once and it looked like the embryo had half formed in the middle of the yolk was this little red thing, it was sick
> 
> but thats tesco value for you!


rofl, you only get what you pay for


----------

